# hand guns legal in canada?



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey guys i wasnt really sure but are hand guns lgal in canada? I know some are like 22's.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I know a few years ago they were. You needed a lincese simular to our class 3. In canada you could then own handguns as well as full automatic weapons. I don't know if this is still the law, but it was about ten years ago. What a shame too, I think bear hunting over baits just screems handgun hunting.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

ok thanx for the info man!


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Better check with their immigraition office. I seem to remeber seeing where all handguns were illeagal to have in your possesion.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

really Ill look into that then! Thanx!  
-Grouse Hunter


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

This may be of some help to you. I found it on google by looking for "handgun to canada"

http://www.cfc-ccaf.gc.ca/info_for-rens ... itin_e.asp


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

hey thanx a bunch man!


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Hand guns are legal in Canada. There are just severe restrictions on them.
If you're in Canada, why didn't you just phone your local police or mounties?


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

mmm thats a good question why didn't i guess i just wasnt thinkin! thanx for the info though! 

-Grouse Hunter :sniper:


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

ya you can own them


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Ya, you can have them, but I think the minimum is a 4.5" or 5" barrel length.

M.


----------



## PrairieMedic (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm a Canadian, and yes we do have handguns. A few years back the
government dropped the hammer on whatever they deemed to be 
"evil". This includes full auto's, ak's and variants, cool guns and variants,
and handguns under 4.1". Anyone before that date was able to keep
what the had and trade it to others in the same boat, with the caveat 
that when all members of this group die, so do the guns. Sad, but hopefully
the new government will overturn this.

We don't have ccw up here, we're looking forward to that, and working
hard. Handgun hunting is a current push, which I believe is legal in ND.

Anyway, we're not all that different, just think of us as cold Californians.
Fighting stupid laws.

--PM


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

well said


----------



## PrairieMedic (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm heading down to Fargo/Grand Forks within the next few weeks,
any good small stores to visit? I'm doing the Scheels/Cabela's thing.

--PM


----------

